# Mombasa wreck identification ?



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

This wreck was located off the Silver Beach Hotel beach (to the north of Mombasa, and photographed in Feb 1978

I know its a real test for the erudite SN members, but any info about the ship would be gratefully received.


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

This could possibly be the Tanker CASTILLO DE LORCA, 173,064 DWT Spanish Flag of Origin Off Mombasa Jan 1978
Cheers
joller6


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Joller ...

Thanks for this, but she looks more like a general cargo vessel of some sort with an after mast and a couple of derricks. She could possibly be a wartime standard given the lack of an after deck ?


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Could this be the 'Globestar'. 
She ran onto a sandbank off Mombasa in the early 70's whilst carrying grain and was never salvaged.
Peter(Smoke)


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Dont think it is the Globestar either but not sure,see this writeup !It only mentions the Engine Blocks above water ?? Or what?

Globestar
This transport ship grounded on the sand in 1972. The engine blocks still withstand the elements after 30 years and are visible above the surface from a far distance.Huge amount of fish in shallow water provide an excellent environment for taking photos.
Cheers
joller

Link for other ship i mentioned with Pic dont know if thsi will assist??

http://www.navymar.com/CastillodeLorcaMusel.htm


----------



## HALLLINE (Feb 23, 2008)

This was an ex Palm boat full of grain that had been shipped from port to port. When it was being salvaged by a local firm, I think 3 people were suffocated by the fumes from the grain. It was in one piece when I last saw it and that would have been in the early 70's. 
Dave


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

The 'Globe Star' was indeed a former Palm Line vessel.
Built as the 5,411 ton 'Burutu Palm' she became the 'Tyhi' in 1967 and the 'Globe Star' in 1973. She was wrecked on the 27th April 1973.
Peter


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't think it's the ex-Burundi Palm; I have cropped closer and attach it to this reply, there are no railings along the after deck, and no raised bulwarks around the stern.

Tonight, if I get the time, I will try to rescan the wreck itself in more detail and post it tomorrow.

There does seem to be a name on the stern, perhaps two words, one about 5-6 letters long, the other a bit longer, perhaps 8-10 letters, with the port of registry below.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I just googled "wreck" and "mombasa", and came across this pic :

http://www.hmsbacchante.co.uk/images/07_shipreck_on_reef_Nyali_Beach_Mombas_Oct_76.jpg

So she's a PIL vessel that was on the beach in Oct 1976

I've asked the webmaster for a higher res pic, watch this space.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Andy
We're getting there so back to the detective work!
Peter(Thumb)


----------



## HALLLINE (Feb 23, 2008)

Go to the gallary, Mombasa shipwrecks, by Dave Edge.
Dave


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Again Andy
Another that may fit the bill
'Kota Menang' wrecked off Mombasa 10th August 1975
Peter(Thumb)


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Gents, many thanks for all your assistance, when (if !) I get a response from the HMS Bacchante webmaster, I'll post it here, we'll see if we can close this one down.

Fun here, innit !


----------



## HALLLINE (Feb 23, 2008)

It looks like it's the Kota Menang, I was off on the wrong track,or should that be course,but the information I posted holds good for the ex palm boat.Is there anything left of the Kota Menang or the Globe star,ex Burutu Palm ?.
Dave.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

I was based in Mombasa from May to December 1993. I cannot remember a hotel called the Silver Beach hotel, I remember the Serena Beach hotel and resort, could this be the Silver Beach with a name change. It would seem the wreck is no longer showing as I am sure I would have seen it on the approach to Mombasa.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Robert ...

As far as I can remember, at this late stage and time distance, there was a hotel called Silver Beach, which was almost next door to the Nyali Beach. They did a very good curry and buffet lunch available to non-residents as well.

Hmmmm ... a curry, washed down with a few beers (Elephant brand ?) then a walk along the beach with a pineapple trimmed like an ice lolly.

Heaven !


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Andysk
Nyali beach is the location of the Serena Hotel so they must have changed the name. I was master of a small ship runnning from Mombasa to
mostly Mogadishu for UN,so spent a lot of time in Mombasa waiting for cargoes. I cannot remember the names of the roads. One of my favourite places was the Hard Rock cafe and then down to the Florida nightclub, situated at the mouth of the river, there were several good hotel bars in Mombasa if you just wanted a quiet night, and of course the Mombasa Mission to seaman.
Regards Robert


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

Nyali beach was silversands Which in my time was run by the M O D in fact it was a rest and recuperation centre way in in the fifties !.and used by the ships companies of the R N ships on biera patrol also the troops coming down from aden now and again it was also B F PO address ..A great run ashore everytime we were there


----------



## manowari (Feb 2, 2009)

*Kota Menang*

I was very interested to see the pic of the ship aground opposite Nyali Beach Hotel. uring the height of the salvage ops I ran the diving team removing flooded cargo from the hold...
Herewith the story of the KM... 

The Kota Menang like the Globe Star was another prominent wreck visible on the reef for many years after she ran aground. The ship was the former Claere Hugo Stinnes named after Claere Wagenknecht, wife of Hugo Stinnes, who died in 1974. Built for the Stinnes Line of Hamburg with a strengthened hull for navigation in ice she was the subject of an article in the publication ‘The Motor Ship’ in November 1956. Eight years later she was sold and renamed Cimbria and on 1 December 1971 sold to Pacific International Lines of Singapore who renamed her Kota Menang.

On the morning of Sunday 10 August 1975 on a voyage from the Far East to the Red Sea via East Africa, the vessel grounded on the reef opposite Nyali Beach Hotel, much to the surprise of some guests who were having breakfast. The Port Authority mobilised two tugs to secure the vessel but were unable to prevent the ship swinging starboard side onto the reef. Murri International were awarded the salvage contract and operations commenced immediately using two landing craft, the Citadel and Rampart to discharge the general cargo. Eight days later due to the exposed position on the edge of the reef, the ship hogged and broke her back across No. 3 hold. Scrap railway line was purchased from Kenya Railways and welded across the break in the hull to hold the vessel together. In the meantime No. 2 hold also flooded, and the cargo including cases of padlocks, T shirts, blue machine dye, tyres and canned food was removed down to the low water level. The latter consisting of corned mutton, peas and beans turned the water black and produced an indescribable smell. 

Prior to diving operations the water was analysed and found despite the colour and smell, to be safe to swim in. To improve the visibility a number of six-inch electric pumps were mounted in the t’ween deck to change the water. One noticeable side effect was a strange black fungus that grew on deck where the water discharged over the side. The author and a team of divers began the unpleasant task of removing the remainder of the cargo in zero visibility. Cargo removal from holds 1, 4 and 5 continued for some weeks until the engine room flooded and the generators stopped. The machinery space was sealed and the generators overhauled and the operation continued. Over four hundred tons of fuel oil were removed before the ship was abandoned in December 1975 after two attempts to refloat her failed. 

An enquiry attributed the stranding to steering failure. On 9 September 1976 the ship was declared a total loss and later set on fire to burn the woodwork and prevent debris from floating ashore. The ship’s bell was recovered by the author and now hangs outside the Coast Academy in Mombasa. Over the next ten years the wreck broke up with the forward section collapsing first. Today large quantities of flattened broken steel litter the seabed around the main engine block that can still be seen on the edge of the reef.


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Mombasa Wreck Identification

Bearing in mind it is nearly 35 years since I entered Mombasa (Killindini) but in all my preceding years on the East African Coast there was a prominent wreck just a few hundred yards to seaward and slightly to the northward of the front leading mark beacon/light (on the golf course) , for the channel through the reef . In my time this wreck was prominent and could be recognised as a Scotch boiler and a steam reciprocating engine. I could be wrong, but I seem to remember being told that this was the remnants of a Rennie steamer.

Tom


----------



## manowari (Feb 2, 2009)

*Scoth boiler at Mombasa*

Tom, I think you are referring to the Calicut…


The Calicut was the former Admiralty trawler Coalaxe, later renamed Seis and after service in the First World War as a mine-sweeper, was sold to A.M. Jevanjee and sailed to Mombasa to be used as a coastal trader. The vessel was laid up in Mombasa for five years having proved a commercial failure due in part to the large bunker capacity that left little space for cargo. In 1927 she was sold to N. Dosajee in Bombay and prepared for a delivery voyage. 

While leaving the old port on the afternoon of 21 April 1928, the ship grounded on Leven Reef and a signal from the port enquired if the Master wished to abandon ship. Having received an affirmative, the tugs Mvita and Nguvu were sent to help, but the running sea and nightfall made any rescue attempt impossible. In the early hours of the next morning when the sea had moderated, the thirty-nine crew took to the boats and landed on Nyali beach. A salvage attempt by the Nguvu was called off when it was apparent that if the ship refloated, she would most likely have sunk. An enquiry at Mombasa showed the vessel had been surveyed and pronounced fit for the voyage but was beset with legal difficulties. As the enquiry had not been gazetted according to a government ordinance, it was considered invalid and later reported that, _'There will be no need to publish the findings at all, since the evidence clears those concerned of any attempt to scuttle the ship'. _The wreck was abandoned and broke up and today the boiler and engine can be seen on the reef at low water


----------



## manowari (Feb 2, 2009)

*Mombasa wreck - s.s. Ahmadi 1909*

On second thoughts Tom you are probably referring to the Ahmadi or Elephant wreck...and pix 

One of the most prominent wrecks on the East African coast is the Ahmadi, whose remains have lain below the lighthouse at Ras Serani, Mombasa for close on a hundred years. She was launched as the Endeavour for McIntyre Brothers of Newcastle and after twelve years service sold to the Bombay and Persia Steamship Navigation Co. Ltd and renamed Ahmadi. 

The ship grounded while entering Kilindini from Zanzibar on the evening of 16 November 1909 under the command of Captain T.L. Green while carrying 343 passengers and 71 crew. At the time of stranding it was not practice to have the leading lights lit as ships generally entered during daylight. However the Master knowing he would be arriving late had asked the ships agents to telegram Mombasa and ensure the lights were lit. On arrival a blue flare was lit indicating the need for a pilot although there were no certificated pilots available and pilotage was not compulsory. A local native was used more for his knowledge than his navigating skill. The tide was in accordance with the East African Pilot and with a moon and the weather clear Captain Green headed in on the compass course indicated on the chart hoping to pick up the pilot. 

On reaching the turning buoy he ordered ‘hard a port’ and the helm was put over but there was little change in heading. Realizing something was amiss he ordered ‘slow ahead’ and then ‘stop’ and finally ’full astern’. Four minutes later the ship gently grounded. The soundings showed 11 feet forward, and 42 feet aft. The engine was run full astern while cargo was shifted from the forward to the aft hold and the ballast tank emptied. A kedge anchor was laid to keep the stern in deep water but the hawser parted when the tide was running in and the ship swung broadside on to the reef. The passengers were landed and cargo and baggage loaded into lighters. The following day The Times of London reported the ship aground with a total value of £150,000. 

Two more anchors were laid out to stabilize the vessel while three other company vessels the Africa, Nadri and Tima attempted unsuccessfully to refloat the ship. Five days later another report stated the ship was leaking badly and hundreds of bags of cloves were thrown overboard and the ship’s agents offered one rupee per bag delivered to the old port jetty. There was fierce competition between boat owners who rushed up and down the harbour collecting the floating jetsam. Dhows were brought alongside and tons of coal discharged but to no avail: the ship remained stuck fast. No. 2 hatch was now flooded and the collision bulkhead buckled. The crew left on the 25th and the Master the following day. On the 27th the port authority divers confirmed severe damage to the hull caused by the strong winds and heavy seas, and the surveyors reported the pumps were unable to keep the water out and it was unlikely the ship would be refloated. By the 29th the agents recommended the ship and cargo be sold by auction but the owners had already contacted the Perim Salvage Co. whose vessel Meyun arrived from the Red Sea on 18 December and discharged the remaining cargo. 

Despite their efforts the ship remained firmly on the reef and was declared a total loss. The remains were sold in auction to Hassanali Jevanjee for £225 and stripped of all useful fixtures and fittings with some of the timber being used in a house in Nyali. A Court of Enquiry held in Bombay on 23/24 December concluded that the Master and crew had acted correctly and attributed the stranding to the strong currents from the old port and Kilindini channels preventing the ship from answering the helm. The triple expansion engine remained upright for many years and due to the steam pipe projecting from one end became known as the ‘Elephant Wreck’. Eventually with the passage of time the engine fell over and the name faded into history. In 1984 the author was tasked with recovering a section of propeller shaft. Around thirty foot was cut using thermic lances and after machining the corroded layer, the steel was found to be in excellent condition. Today the rusting remains of the two boilers and engine still lie on the foreshore below the lighthouse.


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Manowari,

Bountiful thanks for your detailed response. Without doubt I would have been referring to the AHMEDI wreck of Ras Serani. 

Tom


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

manowari said:


> I was very interested to see the pic of the ship aground opposite Nyali Beach Hotel. uring the height of the salvage ops I ran the diving team removing flooded cargo from the hold...
> Herewith the story of the KM ...... .


Manowari, many thanks for this additional information about the Kota Menang, it's great to be able to flesh out the bald statement 'wrecked off Mombasa' that was all I had for my slide show.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## corinthic (Feb 5, 2008)

manowari said:


> Tom, I think you are referring to the Calicut…
> 
> 
> The Calicut was the former Admiralty trawler Coalaxe, later renamed Seis and after service in the First World War as a mine-sweeper, was sold to A.M. Jevanjee and sailed to Mombasa to be used as a coastal trader. The vessel was laid up in Mombasa for five years having proved a commercial failure due in part to the large bunker capacity that left little space for cargo. In 1927 she was sold to N. Dosajee in Bombay and prepared for a delivery voyage.
> ...


The Calicut was built by Hall Russell, Aberdeen in 1910 as a trawler for Sociedad Pescadero Argentina and named "Seis". In 1914 she was sold to the Russian Navy for minesweeping and in 1920 was seized by Britain and renamed "Coalaxe". It was then sold commecially to India where it was renamed "Calicut" and later converted to cargo. See "Aberdeen Built Ships" website.
George


----------



## david l brooks (May 9, 2010)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> Hi Andysk
> Nyali beach is the location of the Serena Hotel so they must have changed the name. I was master of a small ship runnning from Mombasa to
> mostly Mogadishu for UN,so spent a lot of time in Mombasa waiting for cargoes. I cannot remember the names of the roads. One of my favourite places was the Hard Rock cafe and then down to the Florida nightclub, situated at the mouth of the river, there were several good hotel bars in Mombasa if you just wanted a quiet night, and of course the Mombasa Mission to seaman.
> Regards Robert


The mission to seaman, was where we ended up every trip, good food great pool, great people, kept us out of trouble in Mombasa old town, the Bristol bar is a fading memory ,we used to go to Nyali beach quite often also, as i was on the union castle ship, Kenya castle for14 trips, or 3 years, great ship, great ports of call. best times of my life, anyway did not see any wrecks on entering Mombasa, as my years were 1962 thru 1965, love reading all of your articles,thanks Dave Brooks, was assistant deck steward.


----------

